# Supermarkets and bikes



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

Needed to pop into one of those giant Tescos tonight, but couldn't buy anything because the security guard was "no bikes allowed". I don't get why supermarkets don't like letting in people pushing things around on wheels.
I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a bike costing more than 3 months of his likely wage outside my line of site, to be vandalized, or have parts nicked off it but I reminded myself he was too stupid and just f'ed off. Just got what I needed at some fuel station.

On the other hand I needed to pop into a different super Tesco some time ago for wet wipes to wash blood off my face and hands. Not only did nobody give a toss about my bike, but when I asked the staff where the wet wipes were, they give me some for free. They were asking me if I were OK and I had to explain I had a nose bleed, a common symptom of hayfever and that there was no pain involved, just mess. Maybe I'l take fake blood next time.


----------



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

Also would it be OK if I put my bike in one of their trolleys?


----------



## Lozz360 (29 Aug 2018)

I can never understand why there is often an objection to a customer pushing a bike round a supermarket but never a problem with pushchairs or even trolleys.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Needed to pop into one of those giant Tescos tonight, but couldn't buy anything because the security guard was "no bikes allowed". I don't get why supermarkets don't like letting in people pushing things around on wheels.
> I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a *motor*bike costing more than 3 *year*s of his likely wage outside my line of site, to be vandalized, or have parts nicked off it but I reminded myself he was too stupid and just f'ed off. Just got what I needed at some fuel station.


Good trolling post IMO. should run for a little while before getting locked.
The value or mode of transport is irrelevant. The model is built around the concept that your transport gets left outside unless you have a disability that requires an exception to the rule.


----------



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Good trolling post IMO. should run for a little while before getting locked.
> The value or mode of transport is irrelevant. The model is built around the concept that your transport gets left outside unless you have a disability that requires an exception to the rule.



My second post was sarcastic. My 1st post wasn't trolling tho. Just seemed a bit ironic to me that you cant wheel a bike around but can wheel trolleys, wheely bags and take mobility scooters around. Not normally one for taking my bike inside places, just didnt want to lock up quite an expensive carbon bike with a cable lock outside of my line of site. To be fair there were decent bike racks. And had I been on my Giant bike with panniers, I'd have used said bike racks along with my Kryptonite lock. I see your point about the transport thing.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a bike costing more than 3 months of his likely wage outside my line of site, to be vandalized, or have parts nicked off it but I reminded myself he was too stupid and just f'ed off.


TBH with an attitude like that I would have told to f'ed off as well


----------



## matiz (29 Aug 2018)

The security guy is told by his boss no bikes in the store so that's what he does cos he wants to keep his job, if he let you in and your pedal caught someone on the leg the store would get sued aswell.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Aug 2018)

I used to wheel my (unfolded) Bromton around my local Sainsburys with no problems. About a year ago I was literally chased down by a hollering 'security guard' who advised it was against store policy to allow bikes in. So I asked to see the policy. Neither he, nor the deputy store manager were able to provide anything. So I contacted Sainsburys who said they have nothing written as a policy. SO they just make the rules up as they go along.
Anyway, I now fold my Brompton and put it in a trolley, no issues, on the rare occasions I use Sainsburys now. They recently resurfaced the carpark, removing all the bike racks in the process which have not been replaced.
So now Waitrose gets my business, as they have installed excellent, undercover racks directly outside their store.


----------



## sheddy (29 Aug 2018)

Wrong bike, use the shopper instead.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Aug 2018)

Halfords at Cortonwood has a bike rack thrown in the bushes at the side of the store. They have no problem with me taking a bike in.
But that's the difference. Part of their trade is bikes.
Tesco have no (financial) need to cater for cycling customers so can do their own thing. Also they may be thinking of the pedal/ankle thing and don't want the hassle.


----------



## Profpointy (29 Aug 2018)

It's a bit ridiculous taking a bike into a shop though. It's one thing making allowances for pushchairs or wheel chairs, but bikes - really !


----------



## si_c (29 Aug 2018)

Morrisons outside work seem to have no problems with bikes in the foyer. I leave mine leant up against the payphone opposite the toilets most days when I pop in to get lunch or milk on the way in to work.

They do have about a dozen bike stands, but they are out of the way and open air with few wheel-less bikes and one solitary wheel (with 2 d-locks keeping it in place!) locked up to them.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Needed to pop into one of those giant Tescos tonight, but couldn't buy anything because the security guard was "no bikes allowed". I don't get why supermarkets don't like letting in people pushing things around on wheels.
> I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a bike costing more than 3 months of his likely wage outside my line of site, to be vandalized, or have parts nicked off it but I reminded myself he was too stupid and just f'ed off..



The only thing stopping you getting what you wanted in Tesco's is your attitude, and the security guard isn't the stupid one here..... I get exactly why supermarkets don't want bikes taken inside the store - they annoy other customers who are simply trying to move around the aisles and get their shopping, not run an obstacle course.. I don't like pushchairs being used inside shops either for exactly the same reasons. 
If you are too precious about leaving your 3-months wages carbon bike outside, then take a worthless hack bike down to the shops instead. That's what I do, and I don't worry about it getting nicked.
If people with expensive bikes should be allowed to take them in, does that also mean someone with an expensive motorcycle should be able to wheel it in, or expensive cars should have bigger parking bays in a designated area so no-one else can bash their doors? The value of your chosen means of transport that you take shopping is not the supermarket's problem. Take your chances outside in the car park like everyone else.


----------



## rrarider (29 Aug 2018)

I have a beautiful high quality bike which I bought in the 1980s. I don't use, and never have used, it for shopping, as I would be most upset if it ever got stolen. A while ago I bought an old Raleigh Shopper bike , which I do use for shopping and leave it chained up outside the supermarket. If I ever did take it inside the store, I would quite rightly expect to get chucked out. If I ever had the temerity to argue about it, I think it would be quite fair to bar me for life from the store.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (29 Aug 2018)

Don't knock Tesco, rode around my local (Ilminster) on my lecci bike a few years ago! 
I bought it following a spectacularly bad accident, not bike related! Decided to go shopping, crutches attached to back of bike, got to Tesco, then the penny dropped - how was I going to shop on crutches? Went for it, and rode the bike into the store! Manager dashes out, 'what the hell are you doing?' Explained, and pointed out mobility scooter in front of me. Very helpful, pointed out where everything was, opened a till just for me, cashier thought it was hilarious, all very helpful and friendly, couldn't the fault them - told head office so :-)


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2018)

Perhaps the outcome of this encounter could have been foreseen, this making it unwise to have taken an expensive machine to Tesco in the first place if you were unwilling to use the cycle racks.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2018)

I used to leave my bike by the tills, in the local Co-Op (now closed, taken over my B&M), with no problems
Staff kept an eye on it for me, maybe because I was always polite/asked them how they were/how was their day

It was an odd affair though, as the local kids used to push their around the aisles/ride those 'push scooters' to no comeback (maybe they knew about the closure before customers, so weren't bothered??


Likewise the local Lidl, can leave it by tills
ASDA however, won't let me leave it leaning against a bare wall inside, "H&S risk"?!?!, so I left my goods on the till & walked out
I have returned, but on foot, or in car


----------



## wheresthetorch (29 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a bike costing more than 3 months of his likely wage



I think that would have been pretty mean-spirited.


----------



## DRHysted (29 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Needed to pop into one of those giant Tescos tonight, but couldn't buy anything because the security guard was "no bikes allowed". I don't get why supermarkets don't like letting in people pushing things around on wheels.
> I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a bike costing more than 3 months of his likely wage outside my line of site, to be vandalized, or have parts nicked off it but I reminded myself he was too stupid and just f'ed off. Just got what I needed at some fuel station.
> 
> On the other hand I needed to pop into a different super Tesco some time ago for wet wipes to wash blood off my face and hands. Not only did nobody give a toss about my bike, but when I asked the staff where the wet wipes were, they give me some for free. They were asking me if I were OK and I had to explain I had a nose bleed, a common symptom of hayfever and that there was no pain involved, just mess. Maybe I'l take fake blood next time.



Your bike cost nearly 8 grand!! I’d never take that shopping.


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2018)

DRHysted said:


> Your bike cost nearly 8 grand!! I’d never take that shopping.


Either that or sums aren’t his strong point?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2018)

Halfords on Riverside have a notice requesting people not to ride their bikes into the store..

They have no problem with bikes being pushed around the shop, even if it’s not a bike related purchase.


----------



## Tizme (29 Aug 2018)

I'm planning a solo unsupported LE-JOG-LE ride, camping with the occasional B&B, hopefully before I hit 65 (so I've got 4 years- not to take doing it!!). I will have a fully loaded tourer and am sure that I will need to go in to a big supermarket at some stage as I am a coeliac and getting gluten-free food can be difficult in smaller shops, they just cannot afford to stock it. I would be very reluctant to leave my fully laden bike outside no matter how many locks I could put on it, so either wheeling it around or asking the staff to keep an eye on it would be my only option. I don't really see the difference in wheeling it around compared to someone who uses the shops' mobility scooter (as opposed to someone who has to use one permanently). In our local Tesco you can't move for the staff wheeling large trollies around picking up internet shopping. Perhaps I'm wrong, but avoiding the busiest times and being careful, what's the problem?


----------



## MarkF (29 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I used to leave my bike by the tills, in the local Co-Op (now closed, taken over my B&M), with no problems
> Staff kept an eye on it for me, *maybe because I was always polite/asked them how they were/how was their day*



Most likely, I make sure to do the same and leave my bike leaning against the security desk at both Sainsburys and Asda. When people are rude to me at work I am inclined to respond negatively.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Aug 2018)

It's all 'health and safety' these days. 'You can't bring it in because someone might fall over it'. Yes but this particular one is 'zesty lime'(high viz yellowy/green) in colour and it'll be standing up,i won't be lying it down on the floor'(chav style) i tell them. Yet they don't have a problem when i put my shopping basket down while i go off to find items at the other end of the store.


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Aug 2018)

OP wants to take his entitled rear end and a bicycle on to private property and insists that the security guard, just doing his job is the stupid one. The simple solution is to lock the bicycle outside. If one simply can't afford insurance or payout of pocket for repairs of your bicycle (regardless, the chances of that happening must be infinitesimally small), you really shouldn't be riding something you are so precious about to the shops in the first place. I can only dream of imagining the hysteria that might set in if someone shunted your bicycle accidentally with a trolley, or knocked it with a hand basket.


----------



## Jody (29 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I get exactly why supermarkets don't want bikes taken inside the store - they annoy other customers who are simply trying to move around the aisles and get their shopping, not run an obstacle course.. I don't like pushchairs being used inside shops either for exactly the same reasons.



What do you expect people with babies or toddlers to do. Dump the pushchair in the foyer and carry them round so you're not inconvenienced for 10 seconds?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2018)

I just park out front of the grocery store and lock my bicycle to the rack. Since it's a grocery store, there are always employees and their friends loitering outside having a smoke, and they tend to watch the bicycles as well.


----------



## simongt (29 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> So I asked to see the policy. Neither he, nor the deputy store manager were able to provide anything. So I contacted Sainsburys who said they have nothing written as a policy. SO they just make the rules up as they go along.


They were probably hiding behind 'assumed' 'elf & safety rules. As a H & S rep at my place of work, it's common for folk to claim this when there's no such ruling in place.


----------



## simongt (29 Aug 2018)

At a recently built Aldi near us, the cycle racks are at the back of the store ( probably a space issue to be fair), whereas all the other Aldis in town they're at the front. 
Result - ? All the customers chain their bikes to the railings at the front of the store: job done - !


----------



## simongt (29 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I once got told off for taking my unfolded Brompton into a shop.


As Evans are an agent for Brompton, this is very odd. What happens if someone tries to take an unfoldable bike into the shop - ? 'Oi - ! Yew carn't bring that in 'ere - !'


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2018)

Profpointy said:


> It's a bit ridiculous taking a bike into a shop though. It's one thing making allowances for pushchairs or wheel chairs, but bikes - really !


I think it should depend how busy it is. Late at night, any customers are far more at risk from the shelf-stackers hurtling around pushing huge cages loaded with cases of products and near-zero visibility in an attempt to rebulid the shelves to the latest planogram in the laboratory-conditions time limit specified by the company.

I've been refused entry to Lakeland even if I would have put the (wheelchair-tyred) folding bike in one of their trollies. I don't shop there any more. With supermarkets, I've wheeled the folded bike around several co-ops, basically using the bag on it as a basket, without complaint. When I visit the full-size ones, I favour the ones with decent doorside parking, so it's been a long time since I went in Tesco!


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If you are too precious about leaving your 3-months wages carbon bike outside, then take a worthless hack bike down to the shops instead. That's what I do, and I don't worry about it getting nicked.


Even though we're traffic-jam-dodgers, not everyone has the luxury of time of the likes of you and @Drago in being able to make lots of single-purpose trips.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Aug 2018)

The security guy in my local Tesco Express lets me park my bike in the store. He even stands by it whilst i shop, and when i leave he says 'nice bike'. He's a nice bloke.


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just park out front of the grocery store and lock my bicycle to the rack. Since it's a grocery store, there are always employees and their friends loitering outside having a smoke, and they tend to watch the bicycles as well.


Ah, but in England, people loitering by bike racks are considered potential criminals who will steal the bikes or components from them or just buckle the wheels and cut the brakes for shoots and giggles. The reason for removing covered cycle parking from two locations near me was to stop "undesirables" sheltering from the rain in it.



simongt said:


> At a recently built Aldi near us, the cycle racks are at the back of the store ( probably a space issue to be fair), whereas all the other Aldis in town they're at the front.
> Result - ? All the customers chain their bikes to the railings at the front of the store: job done - !


Same situation in Lidl in Lynn. Bike racks are right in the line of fire next to where HGVs reverse in (a complete and utter violation of planning permission policies), so almost everyone locks to the railings by the door.


----------



## straas (29 Aug 2018)

I think it's pretty obvious why pushchairs etc are allowed in - they're all self supporting. The bike has to be leant against things, and it's pretty hard to push in a straight line whilst you've got 20 beers slung under your left arm.

The solution is bike racks right outside the entrance, under cover.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I found it odd too. I put it down to the fact that it was pouring with rain, and late. Maybe they resented the fact that I was giving them an extra mopping job to do when they shut up shop.



An Evans in Bristol has bike parking inside the shop. Nice touch.

@Tizme I understand your reluctance with regard to bike security. I have locked my bike outside numerous supermarkets in the U.K., Europe and Africa without any issues. I would be amazed if you can shop with a laden tourer  I’m beginning to believe that a bike thief isn’t going to put the effort into nicking a laden tourer. I lock the panniers to the racks with tiny screw cables to stop the opportunists. 

B&Bs and hotels are more of a concern. Get the owner or manager to let you keep the bike in your room or arranged room (bike locked) or don’t check in.


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2018)

straas said:


> I think it's pretty obvious why pushchairs etc are allowed in - they're all self supporting. The bike has to be leant against things, and it's pretty hard to push in a straight line whilst you've got 20 beers slung under your left arm.


Not all bikes have to be leant against things and you put the beers in the rear baskets, not under your arm - sometimes the point of taking the bike in is so you're not trying to guess what % of a trolly matches the carrying capacity of the bike.



straas said:


> The solution is bike racks right outside the entrance, under cover.


It helps, for sure.


----------



## straas (29 Aug 2018)

I bring my panniers in, I've been told off before for putting the shopping in there before I've paid for it though!


----------



## dantheman (29 Aug 2018)

I've been stuck with the little ones bikes/scooters before and have never been told off for leaving them by the door inside (usually sainsburys/asda) or putting in a trolley.. I have never tried to take a full size bike in a supermarket, and don't think it's od be allowed... 

The one exception was at a b&m/home bargains type store when I realised I didn't have a lock - I went straight to the till area and politely asked to leave it there for 5 minutes while I went and bought a lock from their stock... They were happy to oblige... 

Maybe had you been polite and the security guard was stationed at the door he may have watched your bike there? And you could have still used he cable lock so if someone did try and nick it they wouldn't have got anywhere fast. 

If they start letting expensive bikes in then they can hardly turn away a gang of youfs in hoodies with 5 bmx/apollo bikes away..


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Aug 2018)

I lost a lock on an Audax ride. I asked politely in a Subway and was given a lecture by a spotty yoof comparing me to kids on BMXs. I tore a strip off him right there and then in front of his colleagues and customers. Oh how he blushed. The café down the road, I hadn’t noticed, let me leave my bike in the service area AND gave me a free coffee with my lunch. I visit every time I pass through town now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's all 'health and safety' these days. 'You can't bring it in because someone might fall over it'. Yes but this particular one is 'zesty lime'(high viz yellowy/green) in colour and it'll be standing up,i won't be lying it down on the floor'(chav style)


So is mine



confusedcyclist said:


> OP wants to take his entitled rear end and a bicycle on to private property and insists that the security guard, just doing his job is the stupid one. The simple solution is to lock the bicycle outside. If one simply can't afford insurance or payout of pocket for repairs of your bicycle (regardless, the chances of that happening must be infinitesimally small), you really shouldn't be riding something you are so precious about to the shops in the first place. I can only dream of imagining the hysteria that might set in if someone shunted your bicycle accidentally with a trolley, or knocked it with a hand basket.


My confusion was that they never stopped the local yoofs pushing their* around* the aisles whilst they bought their can of fizzy drink, or were the bikes a distraction for the shop-lifting yoofs???

Where it was leant in the Co-Op, was in a corner, well out of the way of the footfall, but visible


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Aug 2018)

I’ve always thought it was law for yoofs to lie their bikes down in front of the shop door. Everyone else can use a lamppost.


----------



## Rockn Robin (30 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Needed to pop into one of those giant Tescos tonight, but couldn't buy anything because the security guard was "no bikes allowed". I don't get why supermarkets don't like letting in people pushing things around on wheels.
> I was about to explain that I didn't want to lock up a bike costing more than 3 months of his likely wage outside my line of site, to be vandalized, or have parts nicked off it but I reminded myself he was too stupid and just f'ed off. Just got what I needed at some fuel station.
> 
> On the other hand I needed to pop into a different super Tesco some time ago for wet wipes to wash blood off my face and hands. Not only did nobody give a toss about my bike, but when I asked the staff where the wet wipes were, they give me some for free. They were asking me if I were OK and I had to explain I had a nose bleed, a common symptom of hayfever and that there was no pain involved, just mess. Maybe I'l take fake blood next time.


At times it can be a bit of a bother, but since I bought my Brompton I have had no issues at all. It transforms into a shopping cart, so all I get is a lot of curiosity, and a few weird looks from fellow shoppers.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Aug 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> At times it can be a bit of a bother, but since I bought my Brompton I have had no issues at all. It transforms into a shopping cart, so all I get is a lot of curiosity, and a few weird looks from fellow shoppers.
> 
> View attachment 427556



That floor! There was a control in a posh village hall where all the riders had to take their shoes off before they went in to stop their cleats scratching it up. It looked very Japanesey to anyone who didn’t know what the bejazzle was going on.


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Aug 2018)

My local Sainsburys puts the bike stands a long way from, and out of sight of, the nearest trolley park. This means leaving your bike unattended with a week's shopping hanging from it when you go to get the quid back for the trolley.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> My local Sainsburys puts the bike stands a long way from, and out of sight of, the nearest trolley park. This means leaving your bike unattended with a week's shopping hanging from it when you go to get the quid back for the trolley.


Use a Euro, or two old five pence pieces glued together.


----------



## Rockn Robin (30 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> That floor! There was a control in a posh village hall where all the riders had to take their shoes off before they went in to stop their cleats scratching it up. It looked very Japanesey to anyone who didn’t know what the bejazzle was going on.



!! The least they could have done was give you all little slippers.


----------



## mustang1 (30 Aug 2018)

Some time ago the stores uses to let me wheel the bike around their aisles but as cycling has become more popular, pushing it along the iasles is more frowned upon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2018)

Normally I have a lock in my panniers, on rare occasions when I forgot, I left my bike in Tesco with the security guard (who was ok with it, but obviously declined any responsibility in case of theft), once in Aldi I just left it at the packing area (nobody said anything), in town I take a big u-lock or I'll leave the bike at the cycling hub and walk to the shops.
Never tried to wheel my bike around a shop: if I'd were to put items directly in the panniers before paying they would think I'm a shoplifter!


Heltor Chasca said:


> An Evans in Bristol has bike parking inside the shop. Nice touch.


The one in Glasgow centre has the same, you still need to push the door open though, it's a heavy one!


Heltor Chasca said:


> I’m beginning to believe that a bike thief isn’t going to put the effort into nicking a laden tourer.


Do not mention this to @Edwardoka


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’m beginning to believe that a bike thief isn’t going to put the effort into nicking a laden tourer.





Pat "5mph" said:


> Do not mention this to @Edwardoka


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2018)

Edwardoka said:


>


I clicked like, but you know what I meant


----------



## sheddy (30 Aug 2018)

The Sainsbury Challenge

1. Enter store, ride up escalator.
2. Lock bike, go shop and pay.
3. Ride down escalator, exit store.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

I can get two shopping trolley baskets on the back of mine. could load up as I went round, if I was allowed to take it in.





Make final packing easier & quicker.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2018)

The Conad challenge:

1. Leave bike outside in front of a pair of charity workers who acknowledge you
2. Go in, buy water
3. Walk out, no bike, charity workers saw nothing
4. Discover that the water you bought was sparkling, not still. WORST DAY EVER


----------



## Crankarm (31 Aug 2018)

It always puzzles me that cyclists think they are entitled or have a right to take their bicycle into an establishment such as a shop because they cannot find anywhere suitable outside to leave it. As others have said how you arrive is up to you. Not a shop's problem. Outside they can make it easier by having cycle parking facilities if they want to attract potential customer's who cycle or retain those who do, but they don't have to let bicycles inside their premises.


----------



## Rockn Robin (31 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> It always puzzles me that cyclists think they are entitled or have a right to take their bicycle into an establishment such as a shop because they cannot find anywhere suitable outside to leave it. As others have said how you arrive is up to you. Not a shop's problem. Outside they can make it easier by having cycle parking facilities if they want to attract potential customer's who cycle or retain those who do, but they don't have to let bicycles inside their premises.



I agree that’s why having a folding bike is so handy. The Brompton folds to the side of a small carry case. When out on a ride, I can stop at a cafe, fold the bike, walk in with it and place it under my table. No questions asked. This way, the bike is with me at all times, and not locked up outside for thieves.


----------



## simonali (31 Aug 2018)

simongt said:


> At a recently built Aldi near us, the cycle racks are at the back of the store ( probably a space issue to be fair), whereas all the other Aldis in town they're at the front.



Blimey, how many Aldis do you have in your town? I was upset when they built one in the town where I live. Now there's going to be a Lidl opening next week, too.


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Blimey, how many Aldis do you have in your town? I was upset when they built one in the town where I live. Now there's going to be a Lidl opening next week, too.



Why were you upset? Seems rather off to me.


----------



## simonali (31 Aug 2018)

They knocked down a nice old building to get a few extra spaces in the car park. Plus I just don't like them. Don't shop in either.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Plus I just don't like them.


That's seems a very strange thing to say, not sure how you cannot like something as inanimate as a shop, i could understand if you worked for a competitor, or they have done something to you in the past & you boycott them


simonali said:


> Don't shop in either.


That is your prerogative, but I'm still curious as to why.


----------



## simonali (31 Aug 2018)

Not a fan of the way they make/sell stuff that looks like something famous, yet doesn't quite taste as good. This sort of thing.







My missus went in the Aldi once and we ended up throwing half the stuff away because we simply didn't like it. She hasn't been back there since, but does buy a few bits in Lidl, which she says is better quality than its near anagram.


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2018)

Taste is surely a personal thing, and price wise you cannot compare as Lidl is way cheaper. I am off to both Lidl and Aldi today and for sure I will enjoy the taste of the foodstuff we buy. They have brought quiet retail area's up around here and created jobs.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Aug 2018)

Personally I think the Aldi/Lidl own brand stuff is just as good, and their packaging is vastly superior to the big supermarkets who go for the blandest option. Meat selection is excellent, and often varied too, though the fruit and vegetables don't seem to last very long, probably treated with less chemicals.


----------



## Jody (31 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Taste is surely a personal thing, and price wise you cannot compare as Lidl is way cheaper. I am off to both Lidl and Aldi today and for sure I will enjoy the taste of the foodstuff we buy. They have brought quiet retail area's up around here and created jobs.



Spot on. Our local Aldi has breathed life back into the local sopping centre and its shops. We have saved a fortune since we started shopping their, most of the products are on par with the big brands if not better and are leaps ahead when you factor in the price differential but there are the odd item that I don't like.

Agree with Andy that the fruit and veg doesn't seem to last.


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> My local Sainsburys puts the bike stands a long way from, and out of sight of, the nearest trolley park. This means leaving your bike unattended with a week's shopping hanging from it when you go to get the quid back for the trolley.


I have a trolly hitch on the top of my panniers so I can tow the trolley back to its park at one shop. Another shop doesn't charge a deposit (middle of nowhere, long push if you nick a trolley) so everyone stacks them by a wall by the bike park for the workers to collect.


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Personally I think the Aldi/Lidl own brand stuff is just as good, and their packaging is vastly superior to the big supermarkets who go for the blandest option. Meat selection is excellent, and often varied too, though the fruit and vegetables don't seem to last very long, probably treated with less chemicals.


Or packed with more chemicals. Chlorine rinse and high-CO2 gas mix in the salad bags IIRC.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2018)

We have 2 Aldis', but Lidl has just come to the States, on the east Coast, where they probably wouldn't get near the reception they would with stingy Midwesterners. That is what Aldi did. They started in the Midwestern USA, and moved out from there. They have foods from Germany I would have to pay four times as much for at the fancier store nearby, as well as good deals on food and merchandise. My bike stand, camping hammock, and tool set for bicycles all came from there. I think they add to the community, compared to Wal Mart.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Aug 2018)

Three bikes inside the Aldi supermarket in Stockton Heath last night, the staff seem to have no problem with cyclists parking their bikes inside the store........


----------



## simonali (31 Aug 2018)

Maybe they belonged to staff?


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Maybe they belonged to staff?



I doubt it, staff park their bikes out back in the store.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2018)

The new Evans Cycles in Martlesham has a rack of Sheffield stands, but they're down the side of the shop, not out front in full view. Also only one of them is visible from the checkout as the others are obscured by panelling on the window display and that can't be seen by the staff as they have their back to the window. Don't know if it's covered by CCTV, but it seems a poor layout for a brand new cycling shop. 

When I went there, I was the only one using the stands - but there were three bikes chained to other items of street furniture out front where they could be easily seen.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Sep 2018)

I've never attempted to wheel the bike round any supermarkets etc but I've asked to leave it inside the store, near the entrance, under the watchful eyes of a security guy or other store staff on the rare occasions when I've forgotten my lock. I've always asked for it as a favour rather than a right, and been met with patchy success. One lady in the cosmetics section of a High Street branch of Boots even let me stash it against the back of a window display.

It just depends on how the staff feel at that particular moment. Sometimes they'll bend the rules, and sometimes they won't risk it.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Sometimes they'll bend the rules, and sometimes they won't risk it.


I don't believe many shops have rules against it, but the manager probably has discretion to decide each case.


----------



## simongt (1 Sep 2018)

simonali said:


> how many Aldis do you have in your town?


Currently five, with two Lidls as well - !


----------



## simonali (1 Sep 2018)

Trowbridge has 4 Tesco stores that I know of and it's not a huge place.


----------



## simongt (1 Sep 2018)

Whats the difference between Tesco and a certain 'social disease' - ? 

You can get rid of that certain 'social disease' - !


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2018)

simonali said:


> Not a fan of the way they make/sell stuff that looks like something famous, yet doesn't quite taste as good. This sort of thing.
> 
> View attachment 427699
> 
> ...



Have you thought about the main reason they do that?


----------

